# HGH Hormone Supplements For BodyBuilders



## shane90 (Jul 23, 2009)

HGH hormone supplements are popular among the bodybuilders to promote physical enhancement. Many people using HGH hormone supplements to build muscle mass have been talking about its positives results. This fact has made it the most relevant body building formula in the market. HGH hormone supplements when combined with a full fledge diet plan and exercise can show amazing results in terms of increasing muscle weight.


----------



## niko (Jul 29, 2009)

*HGH supplements are a waste of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*




shane90 said:


> HGH hormone supplements are popular among the bodybuilders to promote physical enhancement. Many people using HGH hormone supplements to build muscle mass have been talking about its positives results. This fact has made it the most relevant body building formula in the market. HGH hormone supplements when combined with a full fledge diet plan and exercise can show amazing results in terms of increasing muscle weight.



Unless it is the HGH that is injected, anything else is shit!!!!!!!


----------

